# Übersicht ENDURO Veranstaltungen 2011



## EL_BOB (6. September 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da es diesen wunderbaren Thread ja schon für 2010 gab würde ich gern auch einen für 2011 eröffnen.

Es wäre also super wenn Ihr hier alles postet, Links etc, was es zu Rennen in der Kategorie Enduro in 2011 so geben soll, welche Erfahrungen Ihr gemacht habt usw.

In diesem Sinne....

Los gehts


----------



## Tobiwan (30. Dezember 2010)

Sodale, damit hier mal etwas Bewegung reinkommt und jeder weiß, wann er zum Rennen muss gibt es hier eine Übersicht über die anstehenden Termine. 

03.04. Elsass Enduro Tour 2011, Dabo, Frankreich (Elsass)
http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/dates-et-lieux-de-lelsass-enduro-tour-2011/

16.04.  17.04.	Superenduro;   Sestri Levante;   Italien
http://www.superenduromtb.com/ 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11130300"]Superenduro 2010 - PRO1 race - Sestri Levante on Vimeo[/ame]


29.04.  01.05.	Bike Festival;   Riva del Garda;   Italien
http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/riva/
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SC6oom0HJA"]YouTube        - Specialized Enduro Ride 2009[/nomedia]


07.05. - 08.05.   Riderz Cup,   Villars,    Frankreich
http://www.riderzcup.com/index.htm

08.05. Elsass Enduro Tour 2011, Sainte Marie Aux Mines, Frankreich (Elsass)
http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/dates-et-lieux-de-lelsass-enduro-tour-2011/

22.05. Elsass Enduro Tour 2011, Mollau, Frankreich (Elsass)
http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/dates-et-lieux-de-lelsass-enduro-tour-2011/

11.06.  12.06.	Maxiavalanche;   Vallnord;   Andorra
http://www.avalanchecup.com/ 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5290046"]Maxiavalanche Vallnord 09 on Vimeo[/ame]


11.06.  13.06.	Bike Festival;   Willingen;   Deutschland
http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/
 Bike Festival Willingen


24.06.  26.06.	Mad East Enduro;   Geising;   	Deutschland
http://www.madmission.de/
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avtOpuo20K0"]YouTube        - Mad East Enduro Wertung #1[/nomedia]


30.06.  03.07.	Free Raid Classic;   Les 2 Alpes;   Frankreich
http://www.mondialduvtt.com/
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Insz0m6biNI"]YouTube        - Mondial du VTT Free Raid Classic VTT Mag 2009[/nomedia]


01.07.  03.07.	TrailTrophy;   Latsch;   Südtirol
http://www.trailtrophy.eu/
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IREPd7vzKew&feature=related"]YouTube        - LITEVILLE TRAILTROPHY 2010 - Trailer[/nomedia]


02.07.  03.07.	Superenduro;   Limone Piemonte;   Italien
http://www.superenduromtb.com/


03.07.  04.07.	Avalanche Enduro;   Vaujany;   Frankreich
http://www.avalanchecup.com/


08.07. - 10.07.	Megavalanche;   Alpe de Huez;   Frankreich
http://www.avalanchecup.com/ 
http://video.mpora.de/watch/dvxohFRoF/


08.07.  10.07.	FREERIDE Fesitval;   Saalbach Hinterglemm;   Österreich
http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZu6sbA6_Xs"]YouTube        - Scott Gang Battle Finale 2010 FREERIDE FESTIVAL[/nomedia]


15.07.  17.07.	Mountain of Hell;   Les 2 Alpes;   Frankreich
http://www.rideoisans.com/mountain of hell.asp
http://www.zapiks.fr/mountain-of-hell-2010--2.html


23.07.  24.07.	Maxiavalanche;   Samones;   Frankreich
http://www.avalanchecup.com/ 
http://www.zapiks.fr/maxiavalanche-samoens-2010--2.html


30.07.  31.07.	Maxiavalanche;   Cervina;   Italien
http://www.avalanchecup.com/ 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZFG-0o8ZeE"]YouTube        - Cervinia - MAXIAVALANCHE 2009[/nomedia]


06.08. -07.08.	24h-DH-Rennen;   Semmering;   Österreich
http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/bikepark/events/get/page/5.-24h-downhill--race-the-night--2011/
http://video.mpora.com/watch/heTqFJaRz/


06.08.  07.08.	Superenduro;   Sauze d´Oulx;   Italien
http://www.superenduromtb.com/
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13188360"]Superenduro 2010 - PRO2 race - Sauze d'Oulx on Vimeo[/ame]


13.08.  14.08.	Bike Attack;   Lenzerheide;   Schweiz
www.bike-attack.ch 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QATbbnqSGS8"]YouTube        - TREK Bike Attack 2009 - Live To Ride (Video Contest - Winning Entry)[/nomedia]


18.08.  21.08.	Trailmaster;   Neukirchen;   Österreich
http://wildkogel-events.at/cms/front_content.php?idcat=160/ 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLKFcI62d3s"]YouTube        - Trailmaster 2010[/nomedia]


26.08.  27.08.	Maxiavalanche;   Are;   Schweden
http://www.avalanchecup.com/ 
http://www.zapiks.com/maxiavalanche-are-europ-cup-1.html


25.08.  27.08.	Grischa Trail Ride;   Lenzerheide;   Schweiz
http://grischatrail.alpen-challenge.ch./?inc=start.php
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvxaEg3sJfY"]YouTube        - Grischa Trail[/nomedia]

11.09. Elsass Enduro Tour 2011, Guebwiller, Frankreich (Elsass)
http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/dates-et-lieux-de-lelsass-enduro-tour-2011/

16.09. -18.09.	DomCai - CaiDom;   Brixen;   Italien
http://www.caidom.it/
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16202445"]Caidom 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

17.-19.09. TrailTrophy, Lenzerheide, Schweiz 

17.09.  18.09.	Superenduro;   Punta Ala;   Italien
http://www.superenduromtb.com/
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15453415"]Superenduro 2010 - PRO4 race - Punta Ala on Vimeo[/ame]


01.10.  02.10.	Maxiavalanche;   Flims;   Schweiz
http://www.avalanchecup.com/
http://www.zapiks.fr/maxiavalanche-flims-2009--1.html


22.10.  23.10.	Superenduro;   Finale Ligure;   Italien
http://www.superenduromtb.com/
[ame="http://vimeo.com/7319614"]PRO4 - race Finale Ligure on Vimeo[/ame]


26.11.  27.11.	Megaavalanche;   Saint Paul;   Reunion
http://www.avalanchecup.com/ 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duGaqSt1d2A"]YouTube        - Megavalanche 2010 saint-Paul-Extrait[/nomedia]​

Gute Übersicht von XC, Enduro, DH-Rennen und Events auf der Insel (=UK)
http://www.doctordanger.com/Mountainbiking/mtbcalendar.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (30. Dezember 2010)

Warum einige Videos direkt eingebunden werden und andere nur Verlinkt bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Vielleicht kann der Moderator das noch etwas hübscher machen.

Die Übersicht ist der Reihe nach sortiert - sprich erstes Rennen im Jahr ist ganz oben, letztes Rennen im Jahr ganz unten. Es wäre gut, wenn der Fred hier auflebt, und noch weitere Rennen dazukommen. 

Eventuell sollte man die Übersicht auch oben anpinnen oder so was, damit die Übersicht auch nach Erweiterungen immer aktuell bleibt. Naja, wird schon passen.

Jetzt aber ran - wer geht wohin und wer war schon auf dem ein oder anderen Rennen.


----------



## LIDDL (30. Dezember 2010)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Sodale, damit hier mal etwas Bewegung reinkommt ....



Sehr Gut!!!!      auf den Bua is halt verlass 

bei mir kommen im Moment Mega, CaiDom, BikeAttack und Semmering 24h-DH in Frage     ...und natürlich die Urlaube in ...


----------



## bugxx (30. Dezember 2010)

Hey Tobi und Liddl

coole Sache!

Also ich wär für Bike Attack, Caidom und im Mai Riva. Der Enduro Ride wär auf jedenfall mal lusig mit euch.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## jan84 (30. Dezember 2010)

Mega und Domcai-Caidom . *Vorfreude*

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Dezember 2010)

Hey cool dass Ihr reinschaut!
Ich hab mal zwei Planungen für nächstes Jahr aufgestellt. Hier mal beide (Pflichttermine ist die kleine Planung, alles andere dazu die Große)

Saisonstart am Superenduro Rennen in Sestri Levante, (16.04. - 17.04.) kombiniert mit einer Woche danach in Finale Ligure. Sprich vom 16. - 24.04. an der Küste Liguriens Biken und Chillen. Die Anreise lohnt sich alleine halt nicht. Wenn noch ein paar dabei sind, wäre das für mich ein Pflichttermin.

Im Mai evtl. das 24h-Rennen in Finale, aber das ist kein Enduro.

Im Juni (24.06. - 26.06.) würd ich den Osten mal ansehen wollen. das Mad East Enduro bei Dresden stelle ich mir irgendwie witzig vor. (Osten rulet ) Pflichttermin

Im Juli evtl. die Mega, je nachdem was zusammen geht oder evtl. PDS, einfach so?

Der Trailmaster (18.08. - 21.08.) sah auf den Videos total geil aus - NO-Chain-Race und so Dinger. Passt vom Termin im August auch perfekt rein, aber irgendwie seid Ihr noch mehr bei der BikeAttack. Schaut mal das Video an - so als Entscheidungshilfe ;-) Pflichttermin egal was

September: Vom Liddl hat man ja gehört, dass der DomCai - CaiDom sehr geil sein soll - also hin! Pflichttermin - und zwar rauf und runter 

Wenn genug mitfahren dann Saisonende wie die Saison begonnen hat. Ab nach Finale zum Superenduro und noch ein paar Tage hinhängen zum Baden, chica´s glotzen und Sonnetanken.

Zusammengezählt wären das zwischen 3 und 6 Wochen(Enden) biken. Guter Plan


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (1. Januar 2011)

Hi Tobi Hi Liddl, 

werde denke ich auch an der ein oder anderen Sache dabei sein. Plane gerade ein paar Tage im Januar nach Finale zu fahren um meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern. 

Manuel


----------



## Jimmy (2. Januar 2011)

Hm,
fix bei mir ist Liteville-Trailtrophy in Latsch.
Auftakt in Sestri Levante wäre noch super und Trek Bike Attack. 
Sauze d´Oulx und Caidom sehen auch super aus und wären noch eine Option.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja das ein oder andere mal bzw. könnte grade zu den Superenduroveranstaltungen zusammen fahren.


----------



## LIDDL (6. Januar 2011)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> September: Vom Liddl hat man ja gehört, dass der DomCai - CaiDom sehr geil sein soll - also hin! Pflichttermin - und zwar rauf und runter :


nee nee, das kannst DU machen!  ich baller nur runter  
die Mega steht gerader leider in der schwebe 

für den 24h-DH in semmerring bräuchten wir noch nen mitstreiter  => Tobiwan wie schauts aus?


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Januar 2011)

puhh, 24h-runterballern mit nem Enduro - da muss ich mit Arnie noch ein paar mal trainieren gehen 

Anmeldung für die Mega und alle Avalanche Rennen sind am 10.01. offen.... mail kam gestern rein.

Warum ist die Mega in der Schwebe?
Einen guten Plan find ich ja auch immer noch, die Saison in Finale Ligure im April zu eröffnen und Ende Oktober da auch wieder zu beenden. Jeweils 7 - 10 Tage. Das wär doch was, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (10. Januar 2011)

Abo und jede Menge dicke Daumen hoch für die Arbeit! Da war noch etliches dabei, was ich noch nicht beisammen hatte.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (11. Januar 2011)

16.04. â 17.04. Superenduro; Sestri Levante; Italien

KÃ¶nnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen! 
Ich hab allerdings kein Auto, zumindest nicht fÃ¼r die drauffolgende Woche Finale. Wenn sich das was Organisieren lÃ¤sst, wÃ¤rs super!

Ansonsten plane ich Elsass Enduro komplett, Mad East Enduro, Trek Bikeattack.


----------



## bergling (18. Januar 2011)

Hi! 

Super Zusammenstellung hier, danke Tobiwan! Ich wollte auch das eine oder andere Endurorennen fahren... 

@ stiftsquelle und alle: Da in Freiburg leb, interessiert mich, was sich hinter "Elsass Enduro komplett" verbirgt!

Gruß bergling


----------



## elmono (18. Januar 2011)

Elsass Enduro Tour: http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/dates-et-lieux-de-lelsass-enduro-tour-2011/

Vielleicht kann das jemand übersetzen? Wollte mit Jannik/Stiftsquelle evtl. auch das ein oder andere Rennen da aufsuchen. Vor allem weil es schon im April losgeht.


----------



## Taxoffice! (18. Januar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Elsass Enduro Tour: http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/dates-et-lieux-de-lelsass-enduro-tour-2011/
> 
> Vielleicht kann das jemand übersetzen? Wollte mit Jannik/Stiftsquelle evtl. auch das ein oder andere Rennen da aufsuchen. Vor allem weil es schon im April losgeht.



Ich fahre sicherlich das ein oder andere Rennen mit. Ist ja direkt um die Ecke (Wohnort Trier). Übersetzen kannst du die Seite auch mit google.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Elsass Enduro Tour: http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/dates-et-lieux-de-lelsass-enduro-tour-2011/


 
Sieht interessant aus, war jemand letztes Jahr schon dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (18. Januar 2011)

Die Google Übersetzung habe ich mir mal angetan, gemeinsam mit meinem Rest-Schulfranzösisch versteht man sogar ein bisschen, aber das wird nicht mehr reichen, wenn mal irgendwann Regeln und/oder Zeitpläne dazu kommen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2011)

Die Stiftsquelle wohnt doch in Essen. Kann er doch mal eine der Damen in der Stahlstraße fragen, ob sie auch Französisch auf dem Kasten hat!?


----------



## Taxoffice! (18. Januar 2011)

Strecke gefällt!, wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich in Dabo am Start.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10862576"]Elsass Enduro Tour By Expert Vision Dabo 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DirtKing (18. Januar 2011)

Elsass Enduro Tour 2011

Wenig Ãnderungen, was die Orte betrifft aber Strecken die noch nicht verÃ¶ffentlicht sind und noch geheim - all das wird fÃ¼r die kommende Saison angekÃ¼ndigt...
Die offiziellen Termine 2011:

3 Avril : Dabo
8 Mai : Sainte Marie Aux Mines
22 Mai : Mollau
11 Septembre : Guebwiller

Freischaltung der Einschreibungen am 1. Februar via Active Europe.

Die Ausgabe der Klassement Preise 2010 sowie des letzten Wettbewerbs finden am Samstag 29.Januar um 18Uhr an der Station von Schnepfenried statt. Die Ausgabe der Preise wird begleitet werden von einem Preistopf, der von Loizo Rider Productions gesponsert wird, auÃerdem der PrÃ¤sentation der Ausgabe 2011 und gefolgt von einem MTB Nightride auf den Pisten der Station von 19-22h (15â¬, Ticket, Versicherung, 1 heiÃes GetrÃ¤nk). Ihr seid alle zu diesem Abend eingeladen, die Ihr bereits an der Elsass Enduro Tour teilgenommen habt oder einfach alle, die sich an einem Abend im Schnee austoben wollen.

Um den Besuch an dem Abend besser planen zu kÃ¶nnen, dh. die Menge an Bier und Geschenken, danke fÃ¼r Eure Antwort auf die Einladung auf der Facebookseite Â« elsass enduro tour Â» (natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r die die facebook haben)â¦


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Januar 2011)

Hey, das ist ja mal eine super Nachricht! Direkt ums Eck und tolle Strecken. Ich wollte schon lange mal die Vogesen unsicher machen - warum nicht in einem Rennen. 
Der Termin im Januar ist was? Die Siegerehrung vom letzten Jahr? Gibts da noch ein Rennen dazu? Du scheinst da an der Quelle zu sitzen Dirtking, schreib doch nochmal was dazu.

Werde noch versuchen, die Daten in die Liste oben einzupflegen, allerdings kann ich im Moment meinen Beitrag nicht ändern. Mal schauen was der Mod dazu sagt.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## DirtKing (19. Januar 2011)

Zur Elsass Enduro Tour weiss ich auch nicht mehr, das war nur mehr oder weniger die Übersetzung aus dem Französischen.
Das Teil im Januar ist denke ich eine Vorstellung der 4 Events und der Regeln, im Rahmenprogramm geplant dann noch der SchneeDownhill auf den Pisten.

Generell sind die Frenchies im Enduro Bereich einfach führend. Und sie sind sich sogar bewusst, daß alle anderen Europäer da noch weit entfernt sind, siehe nur Enduro des Nations mit 4 Läufen 2010 (3Leute bilden dabei jeweils ein Nationen-Team), die 3 Podiumsplätze in der Gesamtwertung stellte Frankreich Team 1, 2 und 3.

Hier noch mehr events unter calendrier 2011:
http://abo34.free.fr/


----------



## stefan'70 (20. Januar 2011)

hallo, gibt es vielleicht auch Termine im Norden Deutschlands ?? 
Ich habe bock auf Enduro rennen zu fahren, aber keine lust immer dafür
sonst wie weit anreisen zu müssen !!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2011)

Mir würden ja schon mehrere Rennen in deutschen Mittelgebirgen reichen statt nur Frankreich, Schweiz und Italien.
Leider gibt es aber keine wirkliche "Enduroszene" in Deutschland. Klar, bei den zum Teil beknackten Wegnutzungsgesetzen für MTBs...


----------



## Stiftsquelle (20. Januar 2011)

_''Eine zweite Neuigkeit mÃ¶chten wir Euch ebenfalls ankÃ¼ndigen: vom 17. bis 19. 9. 2011 (Samstag bis Montag!) wird es auf der Lenzerheide/Schweiz eine zweite TrailTrophy geben. Der Grundcharakter bleibt dabei erhalten â auch in GraubÃ¼nden werden Singletrail-FahrkÃ¼nste bergauf und bergab gefragt sein. Ganz sicher wird auch die TrailTrophy auf der Lenzerheide ihren ganz eigenen Charakter haben â wir freuen uns schon auf die Premiere dort.

Anmeldungen fÃ¼r die Lenzerheide werden ab Mitte/Ende Februar mÃ¶glich sein.''_

Klingt auch ganz interessant, zumal ich fÃ¼r Latsch dieses Jahr keine Zeit habe.


----------



## Tobiwan (24. Januar 2011)

hab die ganzen neuen Infos mal an unseren Moderator weitergeleitet, da ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr ändern kann. Hoffe dass das klappt, weil ich diese Übersichtsseite ziemlich übersichtlich finde. Was meint Ihr - sollen wir alle neuen Termine vorne in die Übersicht miteinarbeiten?
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (24. Januar 2011)

Ja, bitte. Und den Thread auch direkt mal anpinnen.

Alternativ könnte man ja direkt auch, neben DH und FR, ein Enduro Forum einrichten.


----------



## RobBj123 (26. Januar 2011)

So die Termine im zweiten Post wurden aktualisiert.

Rob


----------



## kingofdirt (26. Januar 2011)

hey, tolle übersicht!
Grad die Sachen im Elsaß sind ja top!

ein eigenes Enduro Unterforum fänd ich auch gut!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2011)

Nein. Sicher nicht.


----------



## Tobiwan (26. Januar 2011)

Hey King of Dirt,
du kommst ja auch aus dem Freiburger Raum - ich denke wir sollten mal biken gehen. Roßkopf oder sowas. Die Rennen im Elsaß machen mich auch total an! Ist nicht weit weg und die Strecken scheins echt in sich zu haben. Außerdem wollte ich schon lange mal die Vogesen unsicher machen


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöne Auflistung!

Ich wäre bei allen im Elsass dabei


----------



## bergling (28. Januar 2011)

@tobiwan
@king of dirt: 

ich bin auch aus Freiburg und bei den endurorennen in den vogesen und auch bei einigen anderen sachen dabei - hätte auch lust, mal mit euch biken zu gehen. zur zeit überleg ich auch, ob ich beim megavalance starten soll - ist einer von euch auch dabei? 

HG Philipp


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Januar 2011)

MEGA ist bei mir und meinen Kollegen noch ein der Schwebe - kann aber gut sein, dass wir hingehen. Macht einfach zu viel Spass!
Muss mein Enduro noch fertig basteln, das sollte aber in 2 Wochen soweit sein. Dann können wir uns gerne mal in Freiburg und Umgebung treffen.


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Januar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Elsass Enduro Tour: http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/dates-et-lieux-de-lelsass-enduro-tour-2011/
> 
> Vielleicht kann das jemand übersetzen? Wollte mit Jannik/Stiftsquelle evtl. auch das ein oder andere Rennen da aufsuchen. Vor allem weil es schon im April losgeht.



Hey Elmono,

da ich dieses Jahr zeitlich ja wieder voll flexibel bin, lachen mich die Elsass Events auch an. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würd ich ich mich euch anschließen. Bzw weil ich kein Französisch kann müsst ihr mir als gut Menschen einfach helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hey Elmono,
> 
> da ich dieses Jahr zeitlich ja wieder voll flexibel bin, lachen mich die Elsass Events auch an. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würd ich ich mich euch anschließen. Bzw weil ich kein Französisch kann müsst ihr mir als gut Menschen einfach helfen



Kein Thema, dann würden wir endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren, wo wir das im letzten Jahr schon quasi nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Januar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Kein Thema, dann würden wir endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren, wo wir das im letzten Jahr schon quasi nicht geschafft haben.



Supi, watt mutt datt mutt


----------



## kingofdirt (28. Januar 2011)

Hi,
klar können gerne mal zusammen Fahren, wohne direkt am Rosskopf!
meldet euch einfach!


----------



## Stiftsquelle (30. Januar 2011)

Die Eckdaten der ersten Elsass Enduro Runde klingen schonmal vielversprechend!

http://www.jeromeclementz.com/elsass2011/?p=33

Anmeldungen sollen wohl auch ab kommender Woche möglich sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Enduro-Serie im Elsass auch sehr interessant.

Leider ist mein Französisch so schlecht, dass ich da fast nix verstehe auf der Seite. 

Kann mir einer sagen, ob die Events so aufgebaut sind, dass man da morgens anreisen und abends wieder verschwinden kann?


----------



## elmono (30. Januar 2011)

Ein "professioneller" Übersetzer würde echt helfen. 

Ansonsten liest es sich mit schlechtem Schulfranzösisch und schlechtem Google Translate recht interessant. 1.373hm sind aber ein Wort. 

Bei 4h Anfahrt für ein Tagesrennen, mit Start 7:30 Uhr, weiß ich aber nicht ob das an einem Tag zu machen sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ein "professioneller" Übersetzer würde echt helfen.
> 
> Ansonsten liest es sich mit schlechtem Schulfranzösisch und schlechtem Google Translate recht interessant. 1.373hm sind aber ein Wort.
> 
> Bei 4h Anfahrt für ein Tagesrennen, mit Start 7:30 Uhr, weiß ich aber nicht ob das an einem Tag zu machen sein wird.



In 4 Stunden komme ich von daheim ja nach Paris. Nene, so oft will ich mich dann doch nicht verfahren. Ich wohn bei KA und nach Dabo sinds grad mal knappe 2 Stunden.

Und die 1300HMs sind ja abwärts. 

Werds mal mit Google-Übersetzung versuchen...


----------



## elmono (30. Januar 2011)

Ich verstand das so:
1.813m de D- = Abfahrt
1.373m de D+ = Aufstieg

Und die 4h bezogen sich auf mich selbst, mal gucken ob ich dann lieber eine Übernachtung in Kauf nehme.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

Wo hast Du das mit dem Höhenmeterangaben her?

Fändest Du es nicht ein wenig komisch, wenn ein Endurorennen fast gleichviel Höhen- wie Tiefenmeter hätte. Das wäre dann ja wie bei einem "normalen" Marathon.


----------



## elmono (30. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo hast Du das mit dem Höhenmeterangaben her?
> 
> Fändest Du es nicht ein wenig komisch, wenn ein Endurorennen fast gleichviel Höhen- wie Tiefenmeter hätte. Das wäre dann ja wie bei einem "normalen" Marathon.





Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Die Eckdaten der ersten Elsass Enduro Runde klingen schonmal vielversprechend!
> 
> http://www.jeromeclementz.com/elsass2011/?p=33
> 
> Anmeldungen sollen wohl auch ab kommender Woche möglich sein.



dieser link.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2011)

Hm. Jetzt müsste man der franz. Sprache mächtig sein.

Aber ich kenne kein Enduro-Rennen (ausser der Grisha-Trail-Trophy - und das ist eigentlich kein Enduro-Rennen) bei dem man 1300 hm hochkurbeln muss.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (30. Januar 2011)

Also, mein auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenes Schulfranzösisch sagt mir folgendes:

Die Tour geht über 33KM, davon werden 10,7KM in einzelnen Etappen (ich glaube 6) zeitlich erfasst. Vor und nach den gewerteten Etappen cruist man halt gemütlich zur Nächsten. 
1813HM gehts bergab, 1373HM gehts bergauf.
Akkreditierung ist am Samstag zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr möglich und dann am Sonntag nochmal von 7.30 bis 8.30 Uhr. Heißt, man kann durchaus einen Tagesausflug draus machen, da die erste Gruppe (ich denke, man wird in Gruppen eingeteilt, damits sich bei der Zeitnahme nicht so staut) aber schon um 8.30 Uhr auf die Trails geschickt wird, lohnt sich das eigentlich nur für Leute aus dem südwest deutschen Raum.

Deswegen denke ich dann doch auch eher über eine Übernachtung nach!


----------



## Tobiwan (30. Januar 2011)

Coole Sache - kann auch kein Französisch. Wenn ich mir das auf der Homepage richtig zusammenreime, dann gehts 1300 hm hoch und 1800 hm wieder runter? Startnummernausgabe Samstags. Sonntags von 07:30 - 08:29. Start dann um 08:30.... Wenn die so früh starten, könnten auch die Höhenmeter stimmen. Bin mal gespannt, wer Licht ins Dunkel bringen kann. 
Anmeldung scheint offen zu sein oder wird bald geöffnet. Wer wäre dabei?
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Januar 2011)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> ... Wer wäre dabei?
> Gruss
> Tobi



Mit Möglichkeit hinzukommen, ich. Leider habe ich gerade keinen fahrbaren Untersatz.


----------



## Taxoffice! (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei! Von mir zu Hause sind es 193km bis nach Dabo, wird also ein Tagesausflug. Zum Trek Bike Attack bin ich über 600km gefahren und anschließend die Quali, ist also kein Problem

Falls es bezgl. Anmeldung etc noch Unstimmigkeiten gibt, schicke ich denen einfach mal ne email (in englisch). Die Teilnehmerzahl scheint überschaubar zu sein, dann wird man noch die Gelegenheit haben sich mit anderen deutschsprachigen Fahrern auszutauschen.

Laut Reglement sind Full Face, Handschuhe, Knie- und Armprotektoren Pflicht und ein Attest nicht älter als 6 Monate!!!

Das Trikot der enduro tour sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus


----------



## bergling (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei - klingt super! 

von Freiburg aus wird wahrscheinlich ein Tagesausflug...

bergling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (31. Januar 2011)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Deswegen denke ich dann doch auch eher über eine Übernachtung nach!



Lass mal Mitte März wegen Anreise gucken, aber tendenziell wäre mir ohne Übernachtung lieber. Wird dann nur ein kleiner Höllenritt mit wenig Schlaf.


----------



## Airhaenz (31. Januar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Lass mal Mitte März wegen Anreise gucken, aber tendenziell wäre mir ohne Übernachtung lieber. Wird dann nur ein kleiner Höllenritt mit wenig Schlaf.



Ich hab mit beidem kein Problem. Bei ohne Übernachtung werd ich einfach im Schlafsack bei mit im Auto pennen.


----------



## Airhaenz (31. Januar 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Laut Reglement sind Full Face, Handschuhe, Knie- und Armprotektoren Pflicht und ein Attest nicht älter als 6 Monate!!!



Wat soll denn im Attest drin stehen?


----------



## elmono (31. Januar 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wat soll denn im Attest drin stehen?



Wird das gleiche sein, wie bei der Mega: Dass du verrückt genug bist, an einem Fahrradrennen teilzunehmen. Und ausreichende Gesundheit sollte natürlich auch vorhanden sein.


----------



## Anges (4. Februar 2011)

Hat sich jemand bereits angemeldet? Ich wollte mich diese Woche anmelden aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss man zur Enduro Tour  eingeladen werden!?!?

Grüße


----------



## elmono (4. Februar 2011)

Ich bin angemeldet, die Anmeldungen sind aber schon wieder geschlossen (fermé), da die max. Teilnehmerzahl scheinbar schon erreicht ist.

Dabei seh ich auch: Verdammt, die ganze Tour ist schon ausgebucht, und ich hab mich nur für Dabo angemeldet.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Februar 2011)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> ...Wer wäre dabei?
> Gruss
> Tobi


 


Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mit Möglichkeit hinzukommen, ich. Leider habe ich gerade keinen fahrbaren Untersatz.


 


elmono schrieb:


> Ich bin angemeldet, die Anmeldungen sind aber schon wieder geschlossen (fermé), da die max. Teilnehmerzahl scheinbar schon erreicht ist...


 
Schade, komische Kommunikation hier


----------



## Stiftsquelle (4. Februar 2011)

Ist hier überhaupt schon jemand angemeldet, außer Elmono und mir?

Ja, Ferkelmann, ich hab da so an 3-4 Wochen gedacht, bis die Anmeldung voll ist, wer ahnt denn, dass das so schnell geht...


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2011)

Da melde ich mich jetzt auch mal schnell!

Die bisherige Anmeldung galt für alle die Fahrer, die im letzten Jahr schon mit dabei waren und eine Art "Vorreservierung" eingeräumt bekamen.

Es wird eine zweite Meldephase für alle die geben, die im letzten Jahr nicht dabei waren!

O-Ton auf der HP:
AKTUELL: Ab Samstag, 5.2. 2011, ist die Anmeldung ab 12 Uhr freigeschaltet.

Damit ist die Voranmeldephase für die Teilnehmer der Premiere vom vergangenen Jahr abgeschlossen. Wir werden rund 170 Startplätze zusätzlich zu den bisher erfolgten Anmeldungen anbieten können, da wir das Starterkontingent gegenüber 2010 erhöht haben.

Also: Alles wird gut! Ihr könnt euch noch anmelden!
Nur solltet ihr euch schnell entscheiden, ob ihr teilnehmen wollt. Das Format ist klasse!!!!

Im letzten Jahr gab es insgesamt 150 Startplätze plus ca. 30 Starter die von den Sponsoren gestellt oder benannt wurden.
Hier sollte sich erst einmal zeigen, ob das neue Format überhaupt funktioniert und angenommen wird.

@stiftsquelle:
Stand das denn nicht alles auf der HP?
Hoffe ich konnte helfen!

@Jan: prima, das Du wieder dabei bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (4. Februar 2011)

Hey, wieso kannst du französisch? 
Aber hört sich gut an, auch wenn meine Anmeldung komischerweise durchgegangen ist. Bist du auch dabei?


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hey, wieso kannst du französisch?
> Aber hört sich gut an, auch wenn meine Anmeldung komischerweise durchgegangen ist. Bist du auch dabei?



Hey Jan... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
klar kann ich französisch! Nur mit der Sprache... du weisst 

Hab das ein wenig verpeilt und Dabo mit der Trailtrophy zusammengeschmissen! Wäre schon gerne bei den anderen Events dabei! Aber wie das so ist, hab ich schon wieder sooooo viel geplant.... 

Fürchte aber fast, das wird schwierig!
Wir wollen in jedem Fall vor der TT noch ein paar Tage wo hin zum "einfahren". Muss ja nicht gleich wieder in die Nordkette sein.
Meran war im letzten Jahr so schön, das würden wir gerne in ähnlicher Form wiederholen.


----------



## elmono (4. Februar 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hey Jan... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> klar kann ich französisch! Nur mit der Sprache... du weisst
> 
> Hab das ein wenig verpeilt und Dabo mit der Trailtrophy zusammengeschmissen! Wäre schon gerne bei den anderen Events dabei! Aber wie das so ist, hab ich schon wieder sooooo viel geplant....
> ...



Wir haben komplett aneinander vorbei geredet. 

Du sprichst von der Trailtrophy, der Rest von der Elsass Enduro Tour. Die ist wohl doch schon ausgebucht.

Trailtrophy schaff ich dieses Jahr vermutlich nicht, hab mich daher auch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Wir haben komplett aneinander vorbei geredet.
> 
> Du sprichst von der Trailtrophy, der Rest von der Elsass Enduro Tour. Die ist wohl doch schon ausgebucht.
> 
> Trailtrophy schaff ich dieses Jahr vermutlich nicht, hab mich daher auch nicht angemeldet.



Jaaaaa, hab ich dann auch gemerkt... dachte mir dann"Klugsch... modus aus" 
Schade! Ich muss am WE mal mit Thomas und Micha sprechen. 
Mal sehen wie weit die Planung fortgeschritten ist, und ob es nun einen zweiten Event gibt oder nicht!

Es gibt ja genug Events! Und mit Makke wollte ich ohnehin noch den einen oder anderen Tagesevent buchen. Da finden wir sicher noch was!
Wäre schön, wenn wir das mit Airhaenz und Dir mal hinbekommen!


----------



## elmono (4. Februar 2011)

Genug Events ist das Stichwort. Mit Familie(nurlaub), geplantem AlpenX, usw. muss man dann viel zu selektiv planen.


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2011)

Najaaaa, dann bleibt wenigstens noch was an Plänen für´s nächste Jahr übrig ;-)

Was steht denn jetzt alles konkret bei Dir auf dem Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (4. Februar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich bin angemeldet, die Anmeldungen sind aber schon wieder geschlossen (fermé), da die max. Teilnehmerzahl scheinbar schon erreicht ist.
> 
> Dabei seh ich auch: Verdammt, die ganze Tour ist schon ausgebucht, und ich hab mich nur für Dabo angemeldet.



Soo ein Mist.


----------



## Tobiwan (4. Februar 2011)

Jetzt bin ich aber richtig angep...t!!! Die Anmeldung hat doch erst vor kurzem aufgemacht - und ich telefonier noch mit den Kollegen, ob wir alle Rennen fahren sollen - Verdammt! Verdammt! Verdammt!
Ver.....!


----------



## racejo (5. Februar 2011)

Ich überlege auch grade mich anzumelden. Aber wenn ich mir die Höhenmeter so anschaue wird es wohl sogar besser sein mit dem Racehardtail zu fahren. Oder wird die Zeit nur bergab gemessen?


Edit:
Ach schais. Jetzt hatte mir S.F. grade Hoffnungen auf ne Anmeldung gemacht. Nix wars.


----------



## racejo (5. Februar 2011)

Wenn irgendjemand aus Hessen oder Umgebung zu eines der Endurorennen fährt und mich mitnehmen will, kann derjenige mir gerne bescheid sagen 

Ich hab keine Lust die Anfahrt alleine zu fahren.


----------



## JDEM (5. Februar 2011)

Schade, dass die Serie im Elsass schon ausgebucht ist, sah schon viel versprechend aus.
Genial wäre es, wenn es solche Events auch in Deutschland gebe (vor allem NRW/Hessen, aber vll. brauch es einfach noch Zeit bis sich hier ne Szene entwickelt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Februar 2011)

Bleibts bei mir bei Lenzerheide und Wibe/Mad Enduro. Ist ja auch schon was..


----------



## Telem (7. Februar 2011)

war Küblis schon aufgelistet? habs nicht gefunden in den Posts.

http://www.eurobike.ch/sfbm/hauptseite.htm


ps. fahre Lenzerheide


----------



## bergling (11. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute! 

Hat jemand aus der Region Freiburg Intersse, an der Megavalance u/o Bikeattack zu starten? 

Ich hab mich bei den Veranstaltungen gemeldet, meine kumpels wollen sich aber noch ein jahr zeit lassen mit der teilnahme - suche also mitstreiter. bin anfang 30, hab rennerfahrung (aber noch nicht im enduro-bereich) und bin recht fix unterwegx...

Gruß bergling 

P.S.: PN geht auch...


----------



## Stetitsch (15. Februar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mir würden ja schon mehrere Rennen in deutschen Mittelgebirgen reichen statt nur Frankreich, Schweiz und Italien.
> Leider gibt es aber keine wirkliche "Enduroszene" in Deutschland. Klar, bei den zum Teil beknackten Wegnutzungsgesetzen für MTBs...



Hallo,

Weiß nicht aus welcher Region Du kommst? Aber in Sachsen / Erzgebirge  gibt es schon eine ordendliche Enduroszene. Nicht alle Rennen sind ganz offiziell, aber viele Arbeiten mächtig daran offiziell zu werden. 

Termine: Ostenduro (halboffiziell ) bei Görlitz, meist Ende April - Anfang Mai); MAD EAST enduro (offiziell) Altenberg / Osterzgebirge, Datum: 24-26.06.11; pfadlinig enduro (offiziell) Seiffen / Erzgebirge, Datum 06.08.11; Bremsenlos Enduro (für Insider) Freital bei DD, meist Ende Sep., Zuletzt: Der Ur-Enduro im Osten! Miriquidi-Enduro (Geheim), aber jeder kann sich bewerben! , meist nach der Saison (Okt) 

Also, da hast Du schon Mal zwei offizielle Termine dabei und für den Rest brauchst Du etwas Glück. Startplätze sind limitiert und begehrt! Die Konkurenz ist verdammt hart, aber der Spass enorm. Fahrer wie Frank Schneider, Andre Wagenknecht, David Schatzki, Carlo Diekmann, Joshua Forstreuhter, Manfred Stromberg uvm. 

Zu unserem offiziellen Enduro findest Du denächst Infos unter www.pfadlinig.net! Falls Du Fragen hast einfach mailen!

Wo ich Dir zustimme sind die Fortbestimmungen....wir verhandeln seit einem Jahr und mussten Abstriche machen, aber wir haben einen guten Kompromiss mit dem Sachsenforst erreicht. Verhandeln lohnt sich und man erfährt auch viel über die Forstarbeit. Die sehe ich jetzt ein bisschen mit anderen Augen! Verstehe nun auch warum die Fortbehörden oft ablehnend reagieren! 

ciao

Stefan


----------



## Miriquidi (16. Februar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mir würden ja schon mehrere Rennen in deutschen Mittelgebirgen reichen statt nur Frankreich, Schweiz und Italien.
> Leider gibt es aber keine wirkliche "Enduroszene" in Deutschland. Klar, bei den zum Teil beknackten Wegnutzungsgesetzen für MTBs...



...es gibt schon paar Rennen aber halt "inoffiziell". 
Ich weis, dass es in Thüringen noch eins gibt, dass ist aber letzten Herbst einem Förster zum Opfer gefallen. Dann gibt es schon paar Jahre eins in und um Hamburg.
Wir haben die ersten Enduro-Race schon 2000 organisiert, da war das noch nicht "Mode". Bei dem letzten Rennen, von dem ich weis, waren an die %0 Leute on Trail, unter anderem Carlo Dieckmann, der Knecht, Uwe Buchholz, Markus Trappe, Daniel Jahn, der Eugen, etc....
Da bei uns schon über 50 Jahre Motorrad-Enduro betrieben wird, war es nur logisch, dass wir das mit dem Bike auch machen. Von Anfang an sind wir auf den Motorradpfaden unterwegs und das noch mit 650 D-Mark CC-Rädern, da gab es das Wort Enduro beim Mountainbiken noch gar nicht.

Infos zu den "inoffiziellen) Rennen gibt es nur unter Bekannten kurzfristig, soviel ich weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (24. Februar 2011)

Sowas kann auch jeder selbst organisieren!
Das geht im Prinzip auf jeder Hausrunde. Vor allem, wenn man sich jetzt im Frühjahr die weniger frequentierten Trails raussucht. 
10 Freunde, zwei Funkwecker, eine Stoppuhr zwei Walkie Talkies und ab geht die wilde Hatz... ;-)

Fährt von euch sonst noch jemand die Trailtrophy in Latsch?

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir Mega und Maxivalanche fast schon zu heftig erscheinen. Mir fehlt da aber der Vergleich. Die Superenduro Serie würde mich da noch interessieren.
Hat dort schon einmal jemand teilgenommen?


----------



## Hyper-Hyper (27. Februar 2011)

Jaa ich bin bei Bike Attack dabei *freu*
fährt das hier noch wer?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Februar 2011)

Jawohl.


----------



## Tobiwan (6. März 2011)

Bei mir ist jetzt auch die BikeAttack sicher. Mega wird wohl nichts - dafür sollten ein paar Tage PDS drin sein.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. März 2011)

Schon was Richtung Übernachtung geplant, wie lange bleibt Ihr denn?


----------



## velo rouge (8. März 2011)

Sevrvus zusammen,
weiss denn nun jemand wie das mit der Zeitmessung auf dem EnuroBluegrass-rennen abläuft? und vorallem -muss man echt soviel Höhenmeter auf Zeit hochstrammpeln? es gibt noch für den 8.Mai in Sainte Marine aux Mines einen letzte Platz bei den Frauen. Ich bin noch nie n Rennen gefahren, aber Lust hätte ich schon mal.Mein Rad wiegt allerdings 16 Kg-ob das ding für so ein Race überhaupt Sinn macht?

Greetz Alke


----------



## elmono (8. März 2011)

Innerhalb der gesamten Strecke werden nur einzelne Sektionen gewertet (in Dabo z.B. 6 Stück). Wie viele davon im Uphill, gute Frage. Der Fokus wird aber mit Sicherheit auf den Downhillsektionen liegen, die Gesamtzeit scheint mir irrelevant für die Wertung zu sein.

Ob dein Rad für das Rennen Sinn macht, solltest du selbst am Besten wissen. Kannst du damit problemlos über 1.000hm hochtreten und hast noch genug Kraft für Bergab? Dann passts.


----------



## Telem (8. März 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schon was Richtung Übernachtung geplant, wie lange bleibt Ihr denn?



seit kurzem gibts es Hotel-Pauschalen auf der bike-attack Seite. Ich werde Donnerstag früh ankommen und bis Montag bleiben. deswegen keine Pauschale.


----------



## radjey (8. März 2011)

kleiner Elsass Teaser
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXO82LgK-eA"]YouTube        - Elsass Bluegrass Enduro tour 2011 Teaser[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom.ix (9. März 2011)

Habe einen Startplatz für die Bike Attack 2011 abzugeben. Kann dieses Jahr leider doch nicht teilnehmen   Meldet euch, alles weitere per PM.


----------



## elmono (16. März 2011)

Gibt es irgendwas enduristisches am Wochenende 14./15. Mai?
In der Übersicht in Post #2 steht nichts, und sonst hab ich spontan auch nichts gefunden. Ich hätte an dem Wochenende halt familienfrei, weswegen sich das anbietet.


----------



## racejo (21. März 2011)

Wie werden denn bei der Trailtrophy die Zeiten genommen? Gibts da auch einen Anteil Bergauf?


----------



## Albi_H (23. März 2011)

Für alle die schon lange von einem "Deutsche Meister Titel" geträumt haben, können diesen Traum bei der Mad East Challenge 500 nun wahr werden lassen. Das angenehme dabei: ohne Lizenz, oder irgendwelcher schnöden Auflagen (selbst ausländische Teilnehmer könne Deutscher Meister werden)... man muss halt nur das Bike beherrschen...  

Text von HP:
"Wegen des großen Erfolgs wird der Mad East Enduro nun erstmals
als offene internationalen Deutschen Enduro Meisterschaft ausgefahren.
Sechs Wertungsprüfungen auf 35 Kilometer und 1000 Höhenmeter."

Achtung: auch ausländische Teilnehmer können Internationaler Deutscher Meister werden!

www.madmission.de


----------



## elmono (24. März 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Wie werden denn bei der Trailtrophy die Zeiten genommen? Gibts da auch einen Anteil Bergauf?



Letztes Jahr: Chip am Bein und Zeitmessmatten (wie beim Marathon) an Start und Ziel. Es gab auch eine (kurze) Bergaufwertung.

Kann aber dieses Jahr ganz anders werden. Zumindest würde ich den Teilnehmern wünschen, dass die Zeitnahme anders/besser gehandhabt wird. Im letzten Jahr gab es ziemlich lange Wartezeiten vor den Sektionen.


----------



## elmono (5. April 2011)

Passiert hier nix mehr? 

Start der Elsass Enduro Tour in Dabo am Sonntag war der Hammer. Ich könnte mich in den Allerwertesten beißen, dass ich nicht direkt alle Termine gebucht hatte.

Hier ist ein Video dass ich auf Youtube gefunden habe, gibt einen guten Eindruck der Strecken: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKT2-9A2k0I"]YouTube        - elsass enduro tour dabo 2011[/nomedia]

Hinsichtlich Organisation, Freundlichkeit, Kosten, etc. können sich viele Veranstalter ein paar Scheiben bei diesem Event abschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (5. April 2011)

Nur Schade, dass die Startplätze so schnell weg waren.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (10. April 2011)

> 10 Freunde, zwei Funkwecker, eine Stoppuhr zwei Walkie Talkies und ab geht die wilde Hatz... ;-)


Wozu die Funkwecker?

Da fällt mir auf: Auf Zeit bin ich noch gar keinen von meinen Hometrails gefahren.
Ich muss mir wohl mal ne Stoppuhr an den Lenker machen...


----------



## A.Kleindienst (11. April 2011)

Enduro Trainig im Harz?
Wer hat lust?
Ich kenne mich ganz gut aus


----------



## spümco (14. April 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Wozu die Funkwecker?...



Damit kannst Du auch die Zeit nehmen, wichtig ist dass die Uhren syncron laufen.
Bsp:
Fahrer 1 startet 13:00:00 und ist 13:01:23 im Ziel beträgt die Fahrzeit  1:23 Min.
Fahrer 2 startet dann 13:01:00 und ist 13:03:43 im Ziel war die Fahrzeit 2:43 Min.
usw.
Man muss sich halt Start und Zielzeit notieren, kann sich aber die Stoppuhr schenken. Für den Fall das der Empfang der Walki Talkies nicht ausreicht ist das ne gute Alternative.
Es gibt beim juweb ne entsprechende xls. - Vorlage, die rechnet dann gleich die Fahrzeiten aus und summiert die einzelnen Etappen...


----------



## stefan'70 (25. April 2011)

hallo, ich hoffe das ich mein enduro bike jetzt anfang mai zusammen bekomme !!
dann hätte ich schon lust im harz für die kommenden enduro rennen zu trainieren !!

gruss stefan


----------



## deerk (26. April 2011)

servus ... 

ich hab noch einen startplatz für die megavalance in alp de huez vom 08.-10 juli 2011

wer bock hat PN

cheers
D.


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Mai 2011)

Schönes Video von der Enduro-Tour. Ich war mit meiner Anmeldung 3 Tag nach Öffnung des Acounts leider zu langsam.

Ach ja, CAIDom - DomCAI im September: Anmeldung seit ca. einer Woche offen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Mai 2011)

Ist die Anmeldung für die Sram X0 Enduro schon durch?


----------



## radjey (9. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ist die Anmeldung für die Sram X0 Enduro schon durch?



Das frag ich mich auch schon länger 
Auf Facebook steht, dass die Anmeldung 6 Wochen vor dem Rennen öffnet, wäre daher also schon länger offen.
Und in der Ausschreibung steht etwas von einem Link auf der Festival-Page:
http://www.paranoia-productions.com...hreibungen 2011/EN Ausschreibung 2011_deu.pdf
Hab da nur absolut keinen Link gefunden.
Dann ne Mail geschickt und bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten.

so on


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2011)

Mit Mail und 0 Antwort kann ich leider auch dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan'70 (10. Mai 2011)

Die Anmeldung für das Enduro Rennen in Winterberg beim Dirt Master ist Online !!!


----------



## elmono (11. Mai 2011)

Angemeldet wäre ich dann jetzt, aber ohne Mail mit Zahlungsdetails. Hat die schon wer bekommen?


----------



## radjey (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn du dich via racement zum ersten Mal registriert hast müsstest du sogar zwei mails erhalten haben. Eine mit Zugangsdaten und dann noch eine mit Zahlungsaufforderung an Paranoia.


----------



## elmono (11. Mai 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Wenn du dich via racement zum ersten Mal registriert hast müsstest du sogar zwei mails erhalten haben. Eine mit Zugangsdaten und dann noch eine mit Zahlungsaufforderung an Paranoia.



Dank dir, ich hätte ja auch mal von selbst in den Spam Ordner gucken können.


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2011)

Hab mich direkt mal angemeldet


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2011)

Noch jemand? Vielleicht fahre ich auch mit.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Mai 2011)

Sind dabei.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (24. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei  mal schaun, ob die im Sauerland auch wirklich nen paar Trails am Start haben.
Übrigens kommt grad der DIMB-Newsletter rein: Da gibt's zwei Startplätze für die TrailTrophy in Südtirol zu gewinnen. Hat aber auch 2000 Höhenmeter bergauf (da muss ich dann vorher noch trainieren)


----------



## elmono (24. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

@Trailtrophy: Die Bergaufetappe ist schon recht locker zu meistern, weil man gemütlich pedalieren kann. Letztes Jahr war der gezeitete Part sehr kurz (was einige CC'ler trotzdem nicht davon abhielt, mir mehrere Minuten abzunehmen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (24. Mai 2011)

Auch dabei!
Und krass, nur noch 9 Tage


----------



## Tobiwan (24. Mai 2011)

habe einen Startplatz für die BikeAttack abzugeben - wer interesse hat, PN an mich
Gruss - Tobi


----------



## bugxx (24. Mai 2011)

@Tobi: ....wie abzugeben????? Was geht? Was da los? Kannst doch nicht machen...!
Gruß, Markus


----------



## S.F. (30. Mai 2011)

@rheinruhrrider: die 2000hm sind nicht am Stück! die meisten Höhenmeter gibts mit 1300m am Samstag. Und selbst die werden nach knapp 900hm auf ner Hütte zum kollektiven Mittagessen unterbrochen! Da gehts schön gemütlich über einen Forstweg nach oben und nur auf der gezeiteten Wertung "kannst" Du dann noch mal Gas geben  

Das ist ganz relaxed und die Anmeldung ist ebenfalls noch offen.

Jan, hast Du dich denn jetzt noch einmal für die TT in Lenzerheide angemeldet? Oder doch keine Zeit?

Berichte mal, wie´s beim Enduroride in Winterberg war!!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2011)

Wie hat euch die Enduro Challenge in Winterberg gefallen?


----------



## elmono (3. Juni 2011)

Fand es okay bis mittelgut.

In Summe hatten wir Spaß, aber die Punkte Streckenausschilderung (haben uns auch in den Sektionen gut verfahren), Gesamtlänge (waren nach 1,5h durch) und Enduro (bißchen Uphillwertung hätte man einbauen können) hätte man deutlich besser gestalten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2011)

Was hattest du für ne Zeit? Bist du auch Teamwertung gefahren?


----------



## radjey (3. Juni 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Streckenausschilderung (haben uns auch in den Sektionen gut verfahren)


Der Klausmann meinte auch, dass man wenigstens bei den Trails in den Waldpassagen, wie Stage5  z.B., einen ganzen Korridor hätte abflattern müssen.
So kann man sich zum einen nicht verfahren und zum anderen auch nicht einfach abkürzen.
Und so teuer ist Flatterband ja nun nicht, dass man da sparen müsste.


----------



## elmono (3. Juni 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was hattest du für ne Zeit? Bist du auch Teamwertung gefahren?



Die Zeit war nicht wirklich der Rede wert. 
Bin insgesamt nur 69. geworden. Da wäre ohne einen Riesenaussetzer in Stage 4 mehr drin gewesen. (Sind zu dritt hintereinander in 30s Abständen gestartet, und ich bin als letzter angekommen, ohne dass ich auf der Strecke überholt wurde ))




radjey schrieb:


> Der Klausmann meinte auch, dass man wenigstens bei den Trails in den Waldpassagen, wie Stage5  z.B., einen ganzen Korridor hätte abflattern müssen.
> So kann man sich zum einen nicht verfahren und zum anderen auch nicht einfach abkürzen.
> Und so teuer ist Flatterband ja nun nicht, dass man da sparen müsste.



Ja, so wäre es praktischer gewesen. Oder halt bei Kurven ordentliche Markierungen im Sichtbereich statt irgendwo neben dem Trail. Aber egal, letztendlich wars ganz witzig.

Ach, falls irgendwer, irgendwo Über Fotos der Veranstaltung stolpert, wäre ich natürlich sehr interessiert. Vor allem auf der letzten Stage hats ja recht viel geblitzt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Juni 2011)

Mad East Enduro: War jemand 2009 und 2010 dabei und weiss ob sich die Strecken geändert haben? Bin bißchen irritiert, warum die hier gepostet werden!?
Wäre ja schon schade, wenn die Fahrer der vergangenen Rennen Vorteil haben und Locals schon mal trainieren 
http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/


----------



## morph027 (3. Juni 2011)

Liest sich wie letztes Jahr...Könnt ich ja auch hinfahren und trainieren 

Nene....fahr ja bloß zum Spass mit. Aber trainieren dürfte nicht viel sein, da die ja erst kurz vorher endgültig abgesteckt werden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Juni 2011)

Hat aber leider nur noch wenig mit Enduro Race zu tun.. Ich finde es nur nicht ganz so fair.. War ja auch letztes Jahr schon am Start und trotzdem hätte ich gerne neue spannende Strecken.
Generell stört mich an den Rennen in Altenberg und Wibe auch, daß die Transferstrecken nicht, bspw. durch einen Zeitbonus bei schneller Absolvierung, gewertet wurden.


----------



## Albi_H (5. Juni 2011)

An den Strecken hat sich schon einiges geändert. So ist zum Beispiel die Wertungsprüfung in Kipsdorf komplett anders und verlängert wurden. Die Hermsdorfer Streckn und die Altenberger Strecke sind am gleichem Ort...werden aber anders gelegt und gebaut...


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juni 2011)

Na dann, bin gespannt  Race ist ja schon in 3 Wochen..
Was hältst Du/Ihr generell denn von der Idee, die Transferstrecken in gewisser Form mit zu bewerten? Würde das nicht die Vor- und Nachteile zwischen DH´ler und AM etwas kompensieren? Da eine Zeiterfassung sowieso erfolgt, wäre die Umsetzung ja absolut unproblematisch.


----------



## Albi_H (5. Juni 2011)

Darüber haben wir auch schon nachgedacht....und sind am Überlegen wie man so etwas gut einbauen kann...Wie du schon sagst ist die technische Umsetzung nicht das Problem.

Die Frage ist eher...Was versteht man unter dem MTB-Enduro Gedanken?
Die Transferstrecken zu werten würde wieder einem CC-Marathon gleichen, das bedeutet die Teilnehmer würden hetzen und wären nach 2 Stunden wieder im Ziel nur um die Zeitgutschriften zu bekommen. Dies entspricht nicht ganz unserem Enduro Verständnis, denn wir wollen das die Enduristen den ganzen Tag Spaß haben und auch mal Pause machen um gemütlich eine Wurstsemmel zu essen. Die Teilnehmer sollen quatschen und die Zeit miteinander verbringen. Einfach ein ganzen Tag mit gleichgesinnten durch den Wald radeln. Die Wertungsprüfungen sind dafür da um die Spannung Aufrecht zu erhalten und den Tag zu versüßen..


----------



## radjey (5. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es eigtl. sehr schön, dass die Transferstrecken nicht getimed sind. Genau dadurch wird das gesellige Fahren doch erst möglich.
Und die Vor- und Nachteile von FR vs. AM gehen auf den gewerteten Trailsektionen schön zu genüge ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juni 2011)

Dachte auch eher an einen Zeitbonus beim zügigen Durchfahren des kompletten Wettbewerbes. 
Dann haben die Mädels und Jungs mit den leichteren Bikes was davon durchzufahren während die Big Bikes gemütlich hochgeschoben werden und abfahrtsmäßig ihre Stärken ausspielen. Die Gewichtung des Zeitbonus ist sicher das Schwierigste an der Sache, würde aber Ausgleich bringen.

Zum Enduro-Gedanken. Enduro heißt (für mich) spannende knackige Abfahrten sowohl technisch als auch schnell. Danach eben wieder zum nächsten Spot hochkurbeln um wieder Gas zu geben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juni 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Und die Vor- und Nachteile von FR vs. AM gehen auf den gewerteten Trailsektionen schön zu genüge ein.



Inwiefern?


----------



## radjey (5. Juni 2011)

Und was ist dann mit denen, die trotz BigBike fit und schnell sind? Die treten dann auch alles durch und heimsen dann noch den Zeitbonus ein, obwohl sie ja laut deiner Theorie nur bergab Vorteile haben dürften? 
Eine maximal zu benötigende Zeit, in der man wieder im Ziel sein muß, gibt es ja so schon. Für die schnellen Leute mit leichten Bikes ergibt sich dann z.B., dass man während dem Rennen noch ein Eis essen kann und die "langsamen BigBikeFahrer" nicht in einen solchen Genuss kommen, da sie sich um die Einhaltung des Zeitlimits bemühen 


Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


es gibt genügend Pro und Contra bzgl. einer leichten Trailrakete und einem schweren Rad mit dem man über alles wegbügelt

Wenn wirklich die Gesamtzeit nicht nur auf den Trails wichtig wäre, sondern alles, dann würde ich mein Hardtail auf solchen Veranstaltungen fahren. Damit bin ich bergab nicht wesentlich langsamer, aber in der Ebene und bergauf mit Überschall unterwegs (verglichen zum Fully).


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juni 2011)

Den Eisbonus durch schnelles Fahren kann ich nun nicht nachvollziehen 
Ich weiss nur, daß beim letzten Mad East Enduro die meisten Big Bike Fahrer, die ich auf den Transferstrecken überholt habe oder beim Warten auf den nächsten Run ankamen, mit dickem roten Kopf ihr Bike hochgeschoben haben. Dann in Schatten legen, ausruhen und dann den Federweg machen lassen, mal ziemlich leger ausgedrückt.

Wie definierst Du denn Enduro? Daß Du mit dem Hardtail auf den Wurzelpassagen beim Mad East genau so schnell bist wie mit fettem Federweg nehme ich Dir nicht ab, sorry.
Wer mit Big Bike konditionell so stark ist, daß er spielend die Transfers fährt soll von mir aus einen Zeitbonus oder was auch immer bekommen, denn dann hat er die gute Platzierung oder den Sieg mehr als verdient.


----------



## racing_basti (6. Juni 2011)

Es müssen doch nicht alle Transferstrecken gezeitet werden. Irgendwo eine flache oder wellige Passage die ja auch ruhig mit Wuzeln gespickt sein kann mit in die Zeit einfließen lassen wäre doch bestimmt eine Möglichkeit, oder?


----------



## Albi_H (6. Juni 2011)

Lasst euch bei der Mad East überraschen...

Speziell Bei der Kipsdorfer Wertungsprüfung sollte man seine Kraft sehr gut einteilen, da die Prüfung sehr lang ist.


----------



## radjey (6. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Big Bike Fahrer


Mal im Ernst:
Ich verstehe nicht, warum du dich so sehr auf den Punkt mit den "Big Bikes" versteifst?
Wenn die in den Trailsektionen wirklich soviel schneller machen würden, ohne dass man auf den Zwischenetappen einen Nachteil hätte, warum fährst du dann nicht einfach selbst ein Rad mit viel Federweg? Bleibt doch schließlich jedem selbst überlassen, womit er zum Rennen antritt...

Das ist ja auch einer der Punkte, warum ich die Endurorennen so lässig finde: Es ist einfach total egal, mit welchem Rad man da mitfährt. Ob HT, AM, EN, FR, DH oder whatsoever, hauptsache man hat Spaß bei der Sache!


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2011)

Dich interessiert die Wertung am Ende dann nicht? 
Dir ist es wichtiger, eisleckend Dein Bike die bergaufführenden Transfers zu schieben als ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen. Auf einer privaten Endurotour fahre ich mit solchen Leuten (bitte fühl Dich jetzt nicht angesprochen) max. zweimal zusammen, dann sage ich bring nächstes Mal ein passendes Bike mit oder pumpe vorher die Beine auf.
Spass beiseite, es ist mir schon klar, daß solche Wertungen polarisieren, die alte/aktuelle tuts ja auch. Für mich würde das Ganze noch etwas Spannung und Ausgleich reinbringen. Und nun zurück zum Thema.


----------



## radjey (6. Juni 2011)

haha 
Kannst mir gerne mal den Aggertrail oder sonstiges zeigen und mir nachher sagen, ich soll bloß nicht nochmal mitfahren. Wegen mir fahr ich dann auch mal mit dem Hardtail.

Zum Thema:
Freu mich schon tierisch aufs Mad East Enduro! Fahr dort zum ersten Mal mit und bin echt gespannt, wie das Erzgebirge so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (6. Juni 2011)

Zu dem Big Bike Thema. Man müsste einfach Strecken designen, die auch wirklich Enduro Strecken sind und auf denen es eben auch nur Sinn macht mit nem Enduro zu fahren. Der SingleTrail in Bikepark Braunlage zum Beispiel, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da mit nem Enduro schneller unterwegs ist, da er recht flach und dennoch technisch ist. Dann noch eine Bergaufpassage dazu und das ganze kann sich wirklich EnduroRide nennen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2011)

Word.


----------



## A.Kleindienst (7. Juni 2011)

Enduro geht am besten mit einem Enduro Bike (z.B Bergamont MGN)
In Winterberg war es genau das beste Rad da für.
Nur auf der letzten Wertung hätte ein Big Bike etwas gebracht.
Aber so viel langsamer war man auch nicht mit dem kleinen.
Und wer will schon bergauf schieben.

MFG Andre


----------



## S.F. (7. Juni 2011)

Hui... kaum ist man mal im Urlaub,schon geht´s hier wieder rund. Cool! 

Genau von solchen Gegensätzen leben die Enduro-Events, finde ich!
Jeder wie er mag und alle gegen jeden! 
Allerdings sind die Bergaufpassagen, so es denn welche gibt, schnell dazu geeignet, mehrere Minuten zu gewinnen, bzw liegen zu lassen. Da bin ich mit ner leichten AM-Feile immer im Vorteil.
Wellige Sektionen liegen den Enduros und wenn´s bergab geht bin ich mit einem Big Bike ganz vorne. Natürlich gibts immer jemanden, der mit einem Bike überall schnell ist.
Na und? Ist doch toll!!!
und beim nächsten Event ist die Charackteristik der Strecke vielleicht so, dass der Kumpel mit dem anderen Bike seine Vorteile hat. Also: nächster Event, nächster Contest mit dem Kollegen 
Das macht´s für mich aus. 
Für alles ander fahr ich Marathon.... oder halt DH (hmmm... vielleicht....)  

Ach ja... bergauf schieben ist manchmal auch keine Schande! Ach dabei kann man ein Eis essen.... so es denn einen Eiswagen in der Nähe gibt....


----------



## Albi_H (7. Juni 2011)

Um euch noch ein bisschen für die Mad East zu motivieren...

Neben dem "Internationalen-Deutschen-Enduro-Meisterschafts" Titel, gibt es für den schnellsten Enduristen....einen "Helius AFR Rahmen in Größe M im Team Design" von Nicolai....

Also noch bis zum 12.06.2011 Online anmelden, danach gibt es nur noch die Nachmeldung Vorort.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Juni 2011)

Ist jemand schon irgendwo auf Fotos vom X0 Rennen in Wibe gestoßen? Geblitzt hats ja öfters..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (8. Juni 2011)

Leider noch nirgendwo etwas gefunden, obwohl es ja oft geblitzt hat.
Auf Facebook (Festival Seite) hat sich aber eine Fotografin gemeldet, die scheinbar ein paar Fotos hat.


----------



## FarmerFive (15. Juni 2011)

Hawedere,

ich hätte einen Startplatz für die Trail Trophy in Latsch vom 01.07.-03.07. abzugeben.

War letztes Jahr schon dabei und war eine super Veranstaltung, aber leider klappts dieses Jahr bei mir zeitlich nicht. 
Also, wenn jemand einen Startplatz benötigt, ich würde meinen günstiger als die regulären 150 Euro abgeben.

Grüße 
FarmerFive


----------



## weimarbiker (15. Juni 2011)

leute, ich seh die sache ähnlich, die die beim mad east letztes jahr auf dickem bike unterwegs waren, sind bei den transfers fast geplatzt und konnten nicht wirklich den tag genießen. zumal uphills mit fullface nur beim zuschauen spaß machen. und bei der skihangpassage hatten die meisten dicke arme/beine.
und ganz ehrlich, einen wirklichen vorteil bergab hatten diese bei den strecken nicht.oder was sagt ihr?
also noch ne woche kondition trainieren, man sieht sich...


----------



## morph027 (16. Juni 2011)

Überlege auch die ganze Zeit, ob ich mir den FF mitnehme oder doch lieber Halbschale fahre und dafür nicht am Limit runterbrenne


----------



## elmono (16. Juni 2011)

Bei der Elsass Enduro Tour hatten viele Frenchies einfach 2 Helme dabei. Transferpassagen mit CC-Helm, bergab mit Fullface. Den jeweils anderen Helm hatten sie dann am Rucksack.
Da man die CC-Helme ja sehr gut festzurren kann, so dass sie nicht stören, würde ich das beim nächsten Rennen auch so machen.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (19. Juni 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Zu dem Big Bike Thema. Man müsste einfach Strecken designen, die auch wirklich Enduro Strecken sind und auf denen es eben auch nur Sinn macht mit nem Enduro zu fahren. Der SingleTrail in Bikepark Braunlage zum Beispiel, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da mit nem Enduro schneller unterwegs ist, da er recht flach und dennoch technisch ist. Dann noch eine Bergaufpassage dazu und das ganze kann sich wirklich EnduroRide nennen.



Bin voll Deiner Meinung  Braunlage ist super, was die Trailqualität angeht. Nimm zum Beispiel den unteren Teil vom DH-Racetrack (also grob ab Höhe Mittelstadtion): da musst Du immer wieder treten, dann geht rechts-links-Welle-rein-wieder-raus. Flow pur! Und nicht so'n Krampf wie in Winterberg!


----------



## elmono (19. Juni 2011)

Fährt noch jemand nächstes Wochenende zur Mad East Enduro Challenge?
Überlege, spontan hinzufahren. Fahrgemeinschaft wäre halt ganz cool.


----------



## radjey (20. Juni 2011)

So mal eben 600km? 
Wann willste denn los? Das Rennen startet am Samstag ja schon um 10...


----------



## elmono (20. Juni 2011)

Ich bin gerade einfach etwas übermotiviert durch die mtb-mässig enttäuschende letzte Urlaubswoche. 

Hab sogar gerade schon drüber nachgedacht, mich alternativ noch kurz beim Trailfox nachzumelden, aber das wäre mir allein doch etwas fad/weit/teuer.

Ansonsten wegen dem Mad East Dingsda: Freitag Nachmittag nach der Arbeit los, irgendwo pennen, nach dem Rennen zurück. Für eine längere Endurotour sicher ein etwas unverhältnismäßiger Aufwand, aber naja...


----------



## wrangler89 (20. Juni 2011)

@morph
für Deine Entscheidungsfrage- ich nehm beides mit. 
Besser is das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (20. Juni 2011)

ah, da mich das enduro-rennfieber auch ein wenig gepackt hat, hab ich mal events in der "nähe" von aachen (bzw. nrw/rlp) aufgetan:
in belgien gibts den easyphone-enduro-cup:






und auf www.o2bikers.com kann man sich in der agenda für belgien und frankreich die enduroveranstaltungen (auch jene des easyphone-cups) raussuchen - meistens mit kontaktinfos des veranstalters.
(hinweis: der kalender ist ein wenig eigenartig zu bedienen)
...ansonsten findet man auf www.endurotribe.com einiges.
leider alles in französisch verfasst - aber mittels google-übersetzer kann man wenigstens den sinn verstehen 

@elmono: an sich ne witzige idee, einfach mal quer durch deutschland zu fahren, um an nem 1tägigen endurorennen teilzunehmen


----------



## elmono (20. Juni 2011)

Mh, Sonntag mal schnell nach Neupré wären nur 180km. 
Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein Team von 3. Wer ist dabei?

PS: Der sehr kleine homo oeconomicus in mir hat sich mittlerweile auch dafür entschieden, dass Sachsen für einen Tag nicht optimal ist. Trailfox spukt aber noch immer im Kopf rum...


----------



## kinschman (20. Juni 2011)

hm, wobei ich glaub das das in Neupré  nur ne einfache VTT (ctf) mit teamwertung ist....d.h. ohne enduromäßige-sektionswertung.
http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=20

...hätte ich bessere(bzw.überhaupt) französisch-kenntnisse, würd ich den veranstalter mal anrufen.


...aber die veranstaltung am 27.8. in burnontige ist vorgemerkt!!
bis dahin bleibt auch zeit, sich ne anmeldemail in französisch übersetzen zu lassen


----------



## S.F. (4. Juli 2011)

Burnontigue kling ganz gut! 170km von Düsseldorf.
Elmono???? Wie wär´s???? 

Kinschman: Eine übersetzte Anmeldung wäre echt toll! 
Da fehlt mir leider auch die Sprachkenntnis!


btw... bin gerade aus Latsch zurück!!! 
Will wieder zurück!!! 
Am Dienstag noch mit Makke und Natureboy79 zur Einstimmung über's Madritschjoch gefahren... von 3200m auf 680m runter... sooooooooo geil!!!!!


----------



## kinschman (12. Juli 2011)

so es gibt news von www.vtt-patricmaes.be:
_
Easyphone Enduro VTT
de BURNONTIGE FERRIERES 2011
Samedi 27 août 2011
Inscriptions: 	Jusquau 31 juillet 2011, paiement sur le compte 240-0483236-83 (20 euros) ou IBAN BE14 2400 4832 3683 (BIC GEBABEBB).
Lors du paiement, nom + prénom + âge en communication svp.

Rendez-vous : 	Le samedi 27 août entre 9 et 9h30 pour confirmer son inscription au Ranch Don Diego Autoroute E25 direction Luxembourg sortie 48 bis puis +/-400m 1° rue à droite. Chemin du Stade 3 6960 Harre (Manhay) 086 43 00 04. Possibilité de logement (réservation) et de petit déjeuner au Don Diego.

Description : 	Enduro VTT ouvert à tous, parcours 100 % tout terrain composé de liaisons en groupes et 5 épreuves spéciales « chronos ».

Catégories : 	Pupille (9-10 ans)
Minime (11-12 ans).
Aspirant (13-14 ans).
Cadet (15-16 ans).
Junior (17-18 ans).
Élite (19-29 ans).
Master (30ans et plus).

Départ : 	10h précise !

Autorisation : 	Avis favorable des eaux et forêts.

Encadrement : 	15 personnes seront sur place pour les participants afin de garantir leur sécurité, le chronométrage et les différents besoins.

Les spéciales : 	5 épreuves chronométrées pour une distance totale de 13,5 Km D- : 670m D+ : 130m, elles seront ludiques, techniques et rapides. Entrecoupée de liaisons distance totale de 9,0 Km D- 80m D+ 307m.

Spectateurs : 	Ils peuvent suivre lépreuve en voiture derrière les véhicules de lorganisation ou venir assister aux trois dernières spéciales à Ferrières Chemin de la Fagnoul 29 4190 FERRIERES.

ATTENTION aux parents : 	Lieu darrivée différent du lieu de départ. (Récupération des coureurs à la salle « le cercle » rue au Clocher, 2 à Ferrières face à léglise).

Ravitaillements : 	Linscription comprend ..... ravitaillement(s) + ..... boisson(s), chacun doit donc prévoir son repas de midi et ses boissons (lorganisation se charge du transport des sacs des coureurs entre chaque spéciales.)

Promotion de l'épreuve : 	affiches A3, publicités O2 bikers et Landscape magazine, parution Vélo-Sprint._


----------



## Marc B (13. Juli 2011)

In Whistler gibt es jetzt auch ein "europäisches Enduro-Rennen":

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26042101"]Canadian Open Enduro with Schley & Lopes on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juli 2011)

Fährt hier wer zur Bike Attack?
Fahren am Mittwoch und Rücktour am Montag. Würde eine Transportmöglichkeit organisieren und hätte noch Platz für 2-3 Bikes.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Fährt hier wer zur Bike Attack?
> Fahren am Mittwoch und Rücktour am Montag. Würde eine Transportmöglichkeit organisieren und hätte noch Platz für 2-3 Bikes.



Wenn du mir einen Startplatz herzauberst!


----------



## A.Kleindienst (18. Juli 2011)

Fährt jemand den Enduro in Seifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich denke schon


----------



## kinschman (18. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Burnontigue kling ganz gut! 170km von Düsseldorf.
> Elmono???? Wie wär´s????
> 
> Kinschman: Eine übersetzte Anmeldung wäre echt toll!
> ...



hab gerade mal das anmeldeformular ausgefüllt und darin nachgefragt, ob es die ausschreibung auch in englisch oder deutsch gibt.
mal schauen ob und was da zurück kommt


----------



## Stetitsch (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Andre,

hier mal der Link zur vorläufigen Starterliste vom pfadlinig enduro in Seiffen / Erzgebirge! 

http://www.pfadlinig.net/index.php?id=362

Werden noch paar Starter mehr denke ich! Sind ja noch 2,5 Wochen! 

Rennbüro hier:

http://www.pfadlinig.net/pfadlinig-enduro.enduro.0.html

Lade alle herzlich in den Osten ein  !!!

Viele Grüße

Stefan

pfadlinig


----------



## elmono (19. Juli 2011)

Wenns nicht mal eben 600km nur eine Strecke wären.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juli 2011)




----------



## wrangler89 (19. Juli 2011)

Seiffen? Logisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetitsch (19. Juli 2011)

@elmono: Ja, 600km pro Strecke ist kein Pappenstiel, aber 4 Kumpels und Bikes in die Karre, Kostenteilung und ab zum Rennen! Es gibt einen Zeltplatz für 5 EUR oder auch günstige Pensionen. Vielleicht hast Du auch Kumpels die gerne Marathon fahren. Unser Rennen findet ja zusammen mit dem ältesten MTB-Marathon-Deutschlands (www.ebm100.de) statt. Der ist einen Tag später! 

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## A.Kleindienst (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Wann ist denn  Start?
Dachte es ist am Sonntag zum Marathon.
Dann könnte man ja beides fahren.


----------



## Stetitsch (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

also wir haben Alles so gelegt, dass ein Doppelstart möglich ist. Samstag 06.08 ab 09:00 Uhr Junior-Trophy-Erzgebirge (Kinderrennen) ab AK 5 aufwärst. Im Anschluss gegen 13:00 Uhr startet das Endurorennen. 14:00 Uhr Start zur Jedermann-Tour, auch für Kinder geeignet. Gegen 18:00 Uhr Siegerehrung Enduro und ab 18:30 Uhr Bergsprint am Alp de Wettin. 

Sonntag dann 09:00 Uhr Start Marathon 40 / 70 / 100 km Massenstart. Dafür müsstest Du bis zum 29.07 paar Ergebnisse einreichen, wenn Du in der ersten Startgruppe stehen möchtest! Kannst mir aber auch Bescheid geben, wenn Du starten möchtest ([email protected]) klär ich das!

Ja, lade Dich nochmal herzlich ein und wir würden uns freuen den 3. der deutschen Enduromeisterschaft 2011 am Start zu haben. Frank Schneider wird wahrscheinlich auch kommen und der David Schatzki evtl auch. Für Konkurrenz ist also gesorgt ! 

Viele Grüße!

Stefan


----------



## elmono (20. Juli 2011)

Stetitsch schrieb:


> @elmono: Ja, 600km pro Strecke ist kein Pappenstiel, aber 4 Kumpels und Bikes in die Karre, Kostenteilung und ab zum Rennen! Es gibt einen Zeltplatz für 5 EUR oder auch günstige Pensionen. Vielleicht hast Du auch Kumpels die gerne Marathon fahren. Unser Rennen findet ja zusammen mit dem ältesten MTB-Marathon-Deutschlands (www.ebm100.de) statt. Der ist einen Tag später!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Stefan



Ich versuche es ja schon mit den Mitfahrern. 
Sollte sich jemand anmelden, der aus NRW kommt, gerne Bescheid sagen zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2011)

Bin am überlegen


----------



## radjey (20. Juli 2011)

mein Plan war bisher:
550km hin, im Auto pennen, Rennen rocken, 550km zurück...
bissl viel Fahrerei, ab'r mei, des muss halt


----------



## elmono (20. Juli 2011)

Ich wär jetzt eher früh aufgestanden, 5 Uhr Abfahrt und 11 Uhr da sein. Bei einem Start um 13 Uhr ja eigentlich kein Problem und man pennt halt im Bett. 

Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## radjey (20. Juli 2011)

wennde über die A4 fährst wäre das machbar


----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2011)

6. und 7.8. fahre ich in Duisburg!

Aber was ist mit Burnontigue?
Jan? Ich Ã¼berlege noch!
Muss aber erst mal sehen, wie ich meine Zahnwurzelresektion Ã¼berstehe! 

Habe mal den Google Ãbersetzer bemÃ¼ht:

Easyphone Enduro MTB Rennen in BURNONTIGE FERRIERES 2011
Samstag, 27 August, 2011
Anmeldung: Bis 31. Juli 2011, die Zahlung auf das Konto 240-0483236-83 (20 â¬) oder IBAN BE14 2400 4832 3683 (BIC GEBABEBB).
Bei Zahlung bitte Name + Vorname + Alter + Telefonnummer.

Termine: SAMSTAG, 27. August zwischen 9 und 9.30 Uhr, um ihre Registrierung bei der Ranch Don Diego Freeway E25 Richtung Luxemburg Ausgang 48a und + /-400m 1. StraÃe rechts zu bestÃ¤tigen. Chemin du Stade 3 6960 Harre (Manhay) 43 086 00 04. Unterkunft zur VerfÃ¼gung (Reservierung) und FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck im Don Diego.

Beschreibung: Enduro Bike fÃ¼r alle offen, die zu 100% Offroad-Parcours von Links in Gruppen und fÃ¼nf WertungsprÃ¼fungen "lap".

Kategorien: 
SchÃ¼ler (9-10 Jahre)
Minime (11-12 Jahre).
Aspirant(13-14 Jahre).
Cadet (15-16 Jahre).
Junior (17-18 Jahre).
Elite (19-29 Jahre).
Master (30 Jahre und Ã¤lter).

Check out: 10 Uhr genau!

Authorization: Positive Stellungnahme des Wassers und der WÃ¤lder.

Framing: 15 Personen werden vor Ort fÃ¼r die Teilnehmer werden auf ihre Sicherheit, Timing und unterschiedlichen BedÃ¼rfnissen zu gewÃ¤hrleisten.

Das Besondere: 5 Zeitfahren mit einer GesamtlÃ¤nge von 13,5 km D-: D + 670m: 130m, es wird SpaÃ machen, schnell und technisch. Fehlerhafte Links Gesamtstrecke von 9,0 km D-D + 307m 80m.

Zuschauer: Sie kÃ¶nnen den Fahrern hinter dem vorausfahrenden Fahrzeug der Organisation folgen oder zu den letzten drei SonderprÃ¼fungen kommen,FerriÃ¨res Path of Fagnoul 29 4190 FERRIERES.

ACHTUNG Eltern: Das Ziel unterscheidet sich vom Startort. (RÃ¼ckfÃ¼hrung der Teilnehmer in den Raum "le Cercle" Steeple Street, 2 FerriÃ¨res, gegenÃ¼ber der Kirche).

Hilfe-Stationen: Registrierung beinhaltet ..... Versorgung (s) + ..... Drink (s), muss jeder einen Mittagessen und GetrÃ¤nke (die verantwortliche Organisation fÃ¼r den Transport von Taschen zwischen den einzelnen speziellen LÃ¤ufern.)

Promotion der Veranstaltung(Werbung oder Welcome Package?): A3 Plakate, O2 Biker und Landschaft, Heft-Bike Sprint.


----------



## elmono (21. Juli 2011)

Okay, für den 6. bin ich raus -> anderer Termin im Kalender der Regierung = keine Zeit
und am 27. auch -> Wochenende bevor es zum Frax losgeht = Zeit mit der Regierung verbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2011)

Ach Schade!
Kenne ich aber auch, das mit der Regierung!
Die Koalitionsverhandlungen sind nicht immer leicht


----------



## elmono (21. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ach Schade!
> Kenne ich aber auch, das mit der Regierung!
> Die Koalitionsverhandlungen sind nicht immer leicht



Richtig, und man selbst ist ja immer der Minderheitspartner.

Aber ich darf mich wohl nicht beschweren, bei 3 Endurorennen, einem Kurztrip nach Alpe d'Huez, einer Wochen Alpencross, Familienurlaub am Gardasee, usw.


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Juli 2011)

fährt zufällig jemand aus richtung C nach Seiffen und würde mich und mein Rad mitnehmen?


----------



## Stetitsch (30. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wir haben einen Starter aus C! Vielleicht kennst Du den oder versuchst ihn zu kontaktieren. Evtl kann er Dich mitnehmen!


----------



## Höllenhund (31. Juli 2011)

_*MTB Rallye*_, ja okay ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt was fÃ¼r die richtig schweren Bikes und man kommt auch noch mit einem Hardttail gut klar.
Aber vielleicht ist der eine oder andere auch mal an einer Ausfahrt interessiert, bei der man auch mal etwas kurbeln muss, muss ja in Sachen Konditionsaufau auch nicht unbedingt schadenâ¦ Unser MTB Rallye ist an den Autorennsport angelehnt und ein vÃ¶llig neues MTB Rennkonzept. Auch bei uns geht es nur auf den WertungsprÃ¼fungen zur Sache. Die andern Teilstrecken dienen als Weg zur nÃ¤chsten WertungsprÃ¼fung und sind so ausgelegt das man nur mit 10-12 Km/h rollen kann. Sollten ein paar von euch (ab 5 Fahrer) mit Bikes von mehr als 120mm Federweg oder mit RÃ¤dern Ã¼ber 15KG antreten, machen wir hierfÃ¼r eine extra Wertungsklasse. Versprochen. Neugierig? Alle Infos auf www.grÃ¼ne-hÃ¶lle-freisen.de oder www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de Dann bin ich mal gespanntâ¦


----------



## S.F. (1. August 2011)

Hi Höllenhund,

wirklich neu ist euer Konzept auch im MTB Sport nicht!
Die Franzosen machen das schon eine ganze Weile und mit der Trailtrophy ist das Ganze bereits in den Alpen zum zweiten Mal durchgeführt worden. 
Wie ist denn das Höhenprofil?
Habt ihr die Strecken mehr für Marathon und XC Bikes ausgelegt? Wenn Du sagst, das man das schon mit einem Hardtail fahren kann, frage ich schnell mal nach dem technischen Anspruch. Bin bei so etwas in der Regel mit nem Enduro unterwegs (160/160)
Würde mich durchaus interessieren, was ihr da auf die Beine stellt!


----------



## steelo (3. August 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> fährt zufällig jemand aus richtung C nach Seiffen und würde mich und mein Rad mitnehmen?



Wir fahren mit dem Zug bis Olbernhau und den Rest (ca 7km) mit dem Rad. Ist noch unklar ob wir kurz nach 8 oder doch erst 2 h später den Zug ab C-HBF nehmen. Start ist ja auch erst gegen 13.00 Uhr.


----------



## erkan1984 (3. August 2011)

steelo schrieb:


> Wir fahren mit dem Zug bis Olbernhau und den Rest (ca 7km) mit dem Rad. Ist noch unklar ob wir kurz nach 8 oder doch erst 2 h später den Zug ab C-HBF nehmen. Start ist ja auch erst gegen 13.00 Uhr.



na wenn das so einfach ist....
werd ich wohl auch den Zug nehmen...


----------



## wrangler89 (3. August 2011)

Ich hoffe, die Crew in Seiffen war artig und hat immer ordentlich aufgegessen, damit das Wetter mitspielt und nicht so wird wie die Vorhersage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höllenhund (8. August 2011)

[FONT="]Hallo S.F., ja klar, das ist schon etwas CC und Marathonlastig, oder auch als Endurofahrer braucht man doch sicher auch etwas Konditionstraining!?!? Ein paar Jungs von den [/FONT][URL="http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1"]Soulridern[/URL][FONT="] aus dem Saarland sind auch am Start.  Höhenprofil wir ermittelt und in ein zwei Wochen veröffentlicht. Danke für dein Grundsätzliches Interesse[/FONT] Höllenhund  [URL="http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1"]
[/URL]


----------



## S.F. (8. August 2011)

Höllenhund schrieb:


> [FONT="]Hallo S.F., ja klar, das ist schon etwas CC und Marathonlastig, oder auch als Endurofahrer braucht man doch sicher auch etwas Konditionstraining!?!? Ein paar Jungs von den [/FONT][URL="http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1"]Soulridern[/URL][FONT="] aus dem Saarland sind auch am Start.  Höhenprofil wir ermittelt und in ein zwei Wochen veröffentlicht. Danke für dein Grundsätzliches Interesse[/FONT] Höllenhund  [URL="http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1"]
> [/URL]



Ah, ok, Danke! Dann werde ich mir das Profil mal ansehen und spontan entscheiden. Sind schon ein paar km von Düsseldorf bis zu euch.
Kondition... keine Bange, die ist Vorhanden! Komme gerade von den 24h in Duisburg!


----------



## Höllenhund (9. August 2011)

24h Race!!!! Okay, die bist du dann ja sicher auch nicht mit 160mm Federweg gefahren? Egal wie, wir freuen uns auf jeden Fahrer und jetzt schon mal Danke für Dein, euer, Interesse. Gruß aus der Hölle


----------



## rheinruhrrider (10. August 2011)

@Höllenhund: Also bei mir gehen beide Webseiten nichtim Firefox


----------



## Höllenhund (10. August 2011)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> @Höllenhund: Also bei mir gehen beide Webseiten nichtim Firefox


Hallo RHEINRUHRRIDER, weiß nicht was da los ist....? Ich verwende auch den Firefox, bei mir funst das. 
Gib mal Grüne Hölle Freisen bei Google ein, da solltest du uns sicher auch finden. Danke für dein Interesse...

Höhenmeter und Kilometerangaben sollten morgen bei uns auf der Page zu finden sein....


----------



## Höllenhund (10. August 2011)

Sodele, jetzt auch mit KM und Höhenprofil der einzelnen WP's für unsere MTB Rallye

http://www.grüne-hölle-freisen.de/?page_id=2

 oder auf der Startseite oben links MTB-Rallye drücken.

Also es kostet sicher ein paar Körner, aber es ist flüssig und überwiegend schnell...

 Gruß Höllenhund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2011)

Kann jemand hiermit was anfangen? http://www.superenduromtb.com/en/


----------



## Tobiwan (23. August 2011)

ist die Rennserie in Italien. Schau mal auf der ersten Seite des Freds. Da sind die Termine und auch einige Videos verlinkt.
Vielleicht wirds was mit dem letzten Rennen am 22. -23.10. in Finale - mal schaun


----------



## ich_bins (23. August 2011)

wär war den schon mal bei so einem superenduro rennen? das in finale würd mich intressiert. 
sind dort viele nicht italiensch sprechende fahrer am start?


----------



## Tobiwan (25. August 2011)

Ich kenne nur das 24-H-Rennen von Finale - dort ist alle super nett und freundlich, auch wenn´s Sprachprobleme gibt. Als Deutscher ist man da sicher die Minderheit


----------



## kinschman (28. August 2011)

hier mal die wertungsprüfungen des heutigen enduro-rennens in burnontige(belgien) als helmcam-aufnahme:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/11659

einfach mal durchklicken 


...evt. schreib ich morgen noch nen feedback zu der veranstaltung.


----------



## benzinkanister (29. August 2011)

Falls noch jemand Anfang Oktober Lust auf ein kleines Enduro-Rennen hat:

am Wochenende vom 3ten Oktober findet im Bikepark Beerfelden neben dem "Beerfellemer Buckel nunner Renne" auch ein kleines Super-Enduro-Rennen statt.

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php

Sind anscheinend noch Plätze frei 

Gruß


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. August 2011)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur das 24-H-Rennen von Finale - dort ist alle super nett und freundlich, auch wenn´s Sprachprobleme gibt. Als Deutscher ist man da sicher die Minderheit



Hab Anno 2007 da unten mal eine Woche mit Urlaub verbracht... die 24h Strecke ist jedenfalls echt nett!!!


----------



## soulsucks (29. August 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> hier mal die wertungsprüfungen des heutigen enduro-rennens in burnontige(belgien) als helmcam-aufnahme:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/11659
> 
> einfach mal durchklicken
> ...



ja, bitte schreib noch ein paar zeilen zu der veranstaltung.

wo oder wie findet man solche veranstaltungen...habe mich grad in der lenzerheide angemeldet...da wäre belgien ja quasi ums eck gewesen.


----------



## kinschman (29. August 2011)

zuerst: wie findet man die ?
durch zufall  fahre desöfteren in malmedy im bikepark und da hing anfang des jahres ein plakat zur easyphone 4x u.enduro-challenge....weiter infos gabs dann bei facebook.

zu der veranstaltung in burnontige:
wetter war regnerisch, strecken entsprechend zäh zu fahren.
grundsätzlich waren die strecken seeehr tretlastig (kann man glaub ich auch in den videos erahnen)...einzig die beiden letzten stages hatten etwas längere abfahrten.
die orga der ganzen veranstaltung war durchschnittlich: ausschilderung und absicherung war in ordnung, verpflegung war mittel(nur halbe bananen, riegel und wasser), aber das zeitmanagment war schlecht - teilweise hatte man über eine stunde leerlauf von stage zu stage. so war man gute 7h unterwegs, um insgesamt 25km zurückzulegen. dann war da noch der makel das der zielort 10km u.500hm aufgeteilt auf 3 knackige anstiege vom startort(=parkplatz) entfernt war....nach 7h auf den beinen(u.etwas unterzuckert) war das dann etwas mühsam 

die nächste enduro-veranstaltung in belgien ist am 11.9.


----------



## Twenty-1 (31. August 2011)

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo schon (die ersten) termine für nächstes jahr?

(ja... 2011 läuft noch...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. August 2011)

Jemand von hier bei der Caidom?


----------



## ich_bins (31. August 2011)

ich. weis nur noch nicht ob caidom oder king of plose  aber bin aufjedenfall mit einem silbernen MEGA vor ort


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. August 2011)

Nee, der mit dem silbernen Mega bin ich!  

King of Plose natürlich, na los! Mal sehen, welches Mega schneller ist


----------



## ich_bins (31. August 2011)

jetzt aknn ich ja fast nicht mehr nein sagen


----------



## Tobiwan (2. September 2011)

king of plose - mit´m Reign X.
Ich halte mal Ausschau nach den Mega-Biker


----------



## DHRc (3. September 2011)

wo sind denn in den kommenden monaten noch enduro rennen?


----------



## ich_bins (3. September 2011)

Caidom
maxiavalanche flims
superenduromtb Finale ligure

sind glaub ich mal die fristen die Boch kommen


----------



## jan84 (3. September 2011)

Wie issn die Strecke in Flims? Im vgl. zu Caidom oder Megavalanche?


----------



## Stiftsquelle (3. September 2011)

Ähnlich lang wie die Caidom Strecke, aber wesentlich weniger steil.
Vom Bodenbelag ebenso - Wiese, Steine, Waldboden, daher fand ichs in Flims (2009) etwas weniger ruppig als bei der Mega, weil die hochalpine Bodencharakteristik (sprich nur Steine, Schotter, etc.) fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (3. September 2011)

aber flims glaube ich is tretlastiger als caidom oder?


----------



## Stiftsquelle (4. September 2011)

Es gibt eine ca. 1,5km lange Tretpassage (Schotterstraße ohne Steigung) in der Mitte der Strecke in Flims.

In Brixen hast Du dafür halt die Schotterstraße am Start.


----------



## S.F. (4. September 2011)

DHRc schrieb:


> wo sind denn in den kommenden monaten noch enduro rennen?



Vergesst die Trailtrophy Lenzerheide nicht!

Stiftsquelle: fährst Du jetzt doch nach Brixen?
Schade! Ich hatte mich schon auf deinen Karaoke-Beitrag gefreut


----------



## elmono (4. September 2011)

Nene, der kommt schön mit nach Lenzerheide.

Leider ist das Kurhaus schon voll. Mal gucken, wo wir noch unterkommen.


----------



## Tobiwan (5. September 2011)

Zur Info für 2012:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09...d-es-eine-deutschlandweite-enduroserie-geben/


----------



## Tobiwan (5. September 2011)

Strecken- und Höhenprofil vom DomCai 2009 (Uphill):









Start und Ziel sind für dieses Jahr anscheinend leicht geändert.
"...Aufgrund organisatorischer Probleme müssen wir den Start des domCAI und das Ziel des CAIdom nach Milland verlegen. Das Start/Zielgelände wird sich beim Riders park befinden. 

Dort werden wir auch das Race Office aufbauen und der Shuttle Bus wird auch dort starten...."

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird die Strecke dadurch unwesentlich kürzer.
... und warum denke ich mir die ganze Zeit, während ich Strecken- und Höhenprofil ansehe, dass mir spätestens bei der Hälfte die Puste ausgeht und die Beine brennen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (6. September 2011)

Hey, weiss jemand ad hoc, ob Startplätze für die Maxivalanche Flims ohne viel Aufwand übertragbar sind? Meine Saison ist verletzungsbedingt zu Ende, aber ich habe noch den Startplatz. Falls es möglich ist, gebe ich den günstig ab.


----------



## elmono (6. September 2011)

Ich meine, dass das recht einfach ging/geht. Schreib Olivia einfach mal eine Mail. Sie antwortet meist sehr fix.

Wenn es einfach geht, hätte ich ggf. Interesse.


----------



## ich_bins (6. September 2011)

hätte auch interesse an deinem startplatz


----------



## rossihoney (7. September 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jemand von hier bei der Caidom?



iop, hier.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2011)

@elmono: Erzähl mal von Lenzerheide!

@Tobiwan: Hast du meine PM bekommen?


----------



## S.F. (22. September 2011)

Kleiner Bericht von der Lenzerheide gibt´s hier: www.fun-riders.org 
Dort ist auch das Video von jan zu sehen!


----------



## elmono (22. September 2011)

Dem Bericht kann ich mich quasi nur anschließen.
Mit Ausnahme von: Den Schnee (bei uns an der Jugendherberge lagen eher mal 30cm) hab ich mir geknickt, da der Regen vom Sonntag schon eine leichte Erkältung hervorgerufen hat. 

Zusammengefasst:
Gutes Rennen, viel Spaß, geile Trails, Wetter so lala, nächstes Jahr dann alle Stages und auch Top 10 Platzierung. 

Achja: Jannik und ich sind am Samstag ja noch die "komplette" Runde mit ein paar Schweizern gefahren. Ich hatte mich ein wenig gewundert, an dem Schweizer Mädel nicht so ganz dranbleiben zu können. Aber mittlerweile weiß ich: Kein Wunder, die gute Frau Schneitter fährt ja auch auf Worldcupniveau


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2011)

Hört sich gut an.

Edit: Da ist ja der Jaschper im Video.


----------



## S.F. (22. September 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Achja: Jannik und ich sind am Samstag ja noch die "komplette" Runde mit ein paar Schweizern gefahren. Ich hatte mich ein wenig gewundert, an dem Schweizer Mädel nicht so ganz dranbleiben zu können. Aber mittlerweile weiß ich: Kein Wunder, die gute Frau Schneitter fährt ja auch auf Worldcupniveau



Hihi, hätt mich beömmeln können, als ihr fertig und verwundert zürückkamt...
Da haben selbst die Schweizer gesagt, da kann man nur mitfahren, wenn sie "Grundlagen" trainiert....


----------



## Stiftsquelle (22. September 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hihi, hätt mich beömmeln können, als ihr fertig und verwundert zürückkamt...



Da sind im ersten Moment ganze Welten zusammengebrochen.
Zu Hause bist Du auf den Trails (bergauf) nahezu unschlagbar, dann fährst Du einmal ne Tour mit ner Schweizerin und kommst völlig ans Limit, während die Gute einfach mal 0 Anzeichen von Anstrengung zeigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2011)

Was geht 2012? Bike Attack, Caidom, Winterberg, die neue deutsche Enduroserie, Mad East Enduro, Trail Trophy... Gibts schon Daten? Wer fährt wo mit?


----------



## Airhaenz (13. November 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was geht 2012? Bike Attack, Caidom, Winterberg, *die neue deutsche Enduroserie*, Mad East Enduro, Trail Trophy... Gibts schon Daten? Wer fährt wo mit?



Was ist das konkret ? Nur Gerücht ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2011)

Relativ konkret: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542582&highlight=deutschlandweite+enduro


----------



## Airhaenz (13. November 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Relativ konkret: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542582&highlight=deutschlandweite+enduro



Alles klar. Hatte ich übersehen. Freu mich wenn es Wirklichkeit wird..


----------



## rossihoney (13. November 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was geht 2012? Bike Attack, Caidom, Winterberg, die neue deutsche Enduroserie, Mad East Enduro, Trail Trophy... Gibts schon Daten? Wer fährt wo mit?




CAIdom 2012: 14-16 September 2012. Save the date.


----------



## elmono (13. November 2011)

Den Thread vielleicht einmal in neu für 2012?


----------



## ewoq (13. November 2011)

elmono: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548610


----------



## elmono (13. November 2011)

Oha, und der ist ja auch schon was älter. Danke fürs verlinken.


----------



## A.Kleindienst (13. November 2011)

Im Mai in Hahnenklee Harz. Enduro race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2011)

Ahh sehr interessant! Gibts dazu nähere Informationen?


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (13. November 2011)

Das schreit doch nach nem 2012er Thread...

Oder gibts da scho einen?


----------



## ewoq (13. November 2011)

kannst du lesen?


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (13. November 2011)

Nee anscheinend nicht!

Habs grad schon ohne dem Link oben gefunden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548610


----------

